# headlight



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking for headlights for my 04 prairie 360. checked local parts store and they cant get them. wheres the best place to get the?


Thanks


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

check ebay. i know rocky mountain has them


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

X2 on Ebay, it'll probably be the cheapest too.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Their are some super whites on ebay for 14.95 a bulb with free shipping thinking about oredering a pair myself.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Seen the ones on ebay, but they dont look like the same bulb mine has in it. Just worried I would get wrong ones.. mine is the twist type like in a car. cant remember the number on it!


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ive never even looked at mine haha. Ill try to find the number real fast


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I found a few websites that have them. I couldnt really find the number but if you google 2004 prairie 360 headlight bulb you should find what you need


----------

